# Stock Pick Newsletters



## jasrussell (5 April 2006)

Just wondering what everyones thoughts were on stock picking newsletters? I have a couple of favourites of mine that i find really good with really good results. Has anyone else heard of them or use them. They are the Rivkin report www.rivkin.com.au and a site called insiderinformation www.insiderinformation.com.au Any comments on these sites? The results from both sites speak for themselves and i use both. I'm sure allot of other ppl use stock reports but don't like to admit it. Any comments.Any other favourite or good reports out there?


----------

